

Kim Jong Un Wins 100% of Votes in North Korea Election - giorgiofontana
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/kim-jong-un-wins-100-votes-north-korea-election-n49011

======
Randgalt
Incredible achievement. I'm sure the Kim family is thrilled (and those who
aren't are dead).

------
CocaKoala
I legitimately can't tell if this reflects an actual press release from North
Korea, or if it's satire. It seems like it's legitimate, but it also feel like
The Onion ran this article a few years back.

~~~
atom-morgan
It's legitimate in the sense that an "election" was held and he's still the
leader. As far as the vote count and accuracy on the other hand...

~~~
CocaKoala
Oh yeah; I'd probably rate The Onion as slightly more trustworthy than press
releases from North Korea, because you know that The Onion is at least based
in reality.

